
A dangerous conflict of interest between Firefox and Google - brett
http://www.cnet.com/8301-13739_1-9776759-46.html?tag=blg.orig
======
sbh
I'm flattered and amused in the same time that this is a rip-off of ideas from
an anonymous post I've made a few weeks back on news.yc:

<http://jottit.com/88ta6/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60326>

~~~
Tichy
I think those ideas are pretty much floating around these days, so I wouldn't
automatically assume that they were ripped off your jottit article.

